# Teething pain and stomach pain related?



## Kristy555 (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi all,

My 28 month old son is in the process of popping through two of his 4 molars. He has been miserable for the past few days and not wanting to eat or drink his milk from his bottle. So, he has not had much nutrition in the past few days. Also, he just walks around restless and like he doesn't know what to do with himself. He has started pointing to his stomach now like it is in pain so I was wondering if teething and stomach pain are related? He has no other symptoms other than the teething pain and stomach pain.

If any of you have any suggestions, ideas, or advice for me I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you.

Kristy
Mom to Rebecca (12) and David (28 months)


----------



## Swirly (May 20, 2006)

Kristy (Tonya here), I have heard that the excess saliva from teething can indeed cause stomach issues, so it may be that. However, there is also a stomach virus going around our area. Several folks in our group have had it, and I know of a few other folks and kids who have also.

Either way, I hope he feels better soon! Miss seeing you guys - hope we are all well ASAP.


----------



## Swirly (May 20, 2006)

Oh also - ice in those mesh feeders (like the frozen fruit suggestion you got from GAP) is a good way to push some fluids. Aurora would suck on those like a person lost in the desert last week and this week when she was so stuffed up she couldn't breathe to drink her mama milk. Keeping hydrated is so important.


----------



## Kristy555 (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Tonya!!!!!! That is so cool we are talking on the MDC forum. I practically live on these message boards. It looks like we will be posting in the same toddler forum now that Aurora is "1" now! Happy Birthday to her! Thank you so much for your reply. I was hoping someone would reply soon. David is so miserable. He acts like he just can't get comfortable. He keeps laying on the floor and whining and crying and I just resorted to giving him Motrin because I couldn't stand to see him in anymore pain. You had told me on the GAP post to give Motrin if it got too bad. I am not able to get to Mother Earth today so I am going to have to use my resources I have at home right now.

Also, I am glad to hear that the drool and saliva can cause some stomach problems because it was beginning to worry me with him pointing to his stomach so often. I just hope that is all it is. How long should I let the stomach pain continue until I take him into the doctor? I think I posted the same thing to you on the GAP group so sorry for the repeat question.

I will definitely do the chipped up ice cubes in the mesh feeder. That is a wonderful idea and a way to keep him hydrated like you said. Thank you Tonya so much for your help and I hope you and Aurora are feeling better. I miss you guys too and missed you at the meeting on Wednesday. I will talk to you later.

David is crying real bad again so I am off to tend to him and see if I can soothe him in any way. I am going for the mesh feeder with ice right now.

Thanks Tonya,

Kristy
Mom to Rebecca (12) and David (28 months)


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

I wonder, could he be hungry since he isn't eating much? If he won't eat much because it hurts his teeth you could try soft/liquid foods like applesauce, bananas, protien/yogurt shakes...

My DS who is almost the same age as yours has just started being able to tell me when he is hungry. I think he's often hungry... they're so active now, yk?

I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Kristy555 (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Ashley,

Thanks so much for your reply. I was thinking the same as you about him not eating and that may be the reason for his stomach pain but then just awhile ago he threw up several times and then had diaharrea so I think maybe he has a stomach bug but he is definitely teething too. So, not so good for him to have the stomach bug and teething molars at the same time.

So, I am keeping him well hydrated and just soothing him the best I can. I hope he gets better real soon too. Thank you so much for your concern. I appreciate your help.

Kristy
Mom to Rebecca (12) and David (28 months)


----------



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

Hope your little one is better soon!

My DD is getting more teeth too, she' s 23 Months. I give her a hot water bottle to hold on to for comfort she loves it just the right warmth of course and she does put it on her tummy while she is breaking in new teeth..I notice she won't eat much either while teething...

Blessings!


----------

